# Take Probiotic before, during or after a meal?



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

I recall reading that more of the probiotics survive to where it should do it's magic if you took it before during or after a meal. But I cannot remember how it was.If I don't take it with a meal I guess there is to much acid in the stomach that kills the probiotics.When is it best to take the probiotics?


----------



## catarific (Oct 6, 2010)

I take it first thing in the morning before a meal and it works all day. Also, my doctor said to refrigerate the probiotics after opening.


----------



## thefelixcat (Nov 3, 2009)

Siea said:


> I recall reading that more of the probiotics survive to where it should do it's magic if you took it before during or after a meal. But I cannot remember how it was.If I don't take it with a meal I guess there is to much acid in the stomach that kills the probiotics.When is it best to take the probiotics?


Taking it before a meal seems to be the best.Think of it this way, do you want the bacteria in there before the food arrives with full effect on breaking the food down, or do you just want a limited effect after the fact?


----------

